# Links > Tutorials >  tutorial wrc-1000 με prism2.5 hostap για πελατη κι οχι μονο!

## NiKoSaEi

Νέο μηχανακι για client κι όχι μονο Toshiba wrc-1000.

To συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα είναι ένα Wireless Cable/DSL/Ethernet Router
Παρομοιας κατασκευης με το wrt της Linksys.

Η διαφορα που το κανει να διαφερει είναι η υποδοχη που φερνει με εισοδο minipci οπου μπορει να υποστηριξει καρτουλες prism2.5,atheros cm9 και cisco!

Ο οδηγος αυτος εχει σε πρωτη φαση την εγκατασταση μια νεας ασυρματης
συσκευης για πελατες με ανωτερες επιδοσεις και ικανοποιητικες επιδοσεις από τις κοινες.

Γενικα κατι που δουλεψε σε μενα δεν σημαινει ότι είναι τοσο απλο και θα δουλεψει σε ολους και εγω καμια ευθυνη δεν εχω σε ότι κανετε.

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τον nc για την παροχη του εξοπλισμου καθως και τον acoul,stafan,dimcasta!


Τα χαρακτηριστικα του router

System 
Model Name Toshiba WRC-1000
Part number PA3227U-1ETC

Main Memory 
Min (on board) / Max capacity 16MB
Type of on board Memory SDRAM
Firmware ROM
Capacity 4MB
Type of BIOS ROM Flash Memory

Communication
LAN
Network Chip Kendin 8995E (bridge chip)
Support Network 10 BASE-T / 100BASE TX
Port 4 RJ-45 ports
Others Support auto sensing and crossover

WAN
Network Chip BCM4702 integrated
Support Network 10 BASE-T / 100BASE TX
Port RJ-45
Others Support auto sensing and crossover

Wireless LAN
Network Chip Intersil Prism 2.5
Network Card Mini-PCI
Support Network 802.11b
Port NA
Others NA
User Removable No
Support Channel 1 to 11 
Output power 30mW
LED Power, WLAN Link, WLAN Activity, WAN, LAN 1-4, 
Dimensions (WxDxH) 8.46" x 5.90" x 1.45"

Weight 1.41 lbs

Power supply
AC Adapter
Dimension (WxHxD) 3.35" x 1.97" x 1.26"
Weight 0.45 lbs

Power
Input - 100~240V 50/60Hz (Universal)
Output - 5V x 2A


Όπως βλεπετε το μηχανημα φερνει πανω ηδη μια prism 2.5 η οποια παιζει εξαιρετικα ικανοποιητικα.Οπως ειπα παραπανω μπορει να παρει και cisco,senao,atheros!

Με τη χρηση του openwrt μπορουμε να εχουμε πληρη υποστηριξη γι αυτές τις Minipci καρτες κι επιπλεον με το routing που παρεχει εχουμε ως αποτελεσμα να μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τις συγκεκριμενες συσκευες σαν λυση σε backbone (βλεπε acoul)!

Προσωπικα το δικο μου το εγκατεστησα με prism2.5 καρτουλα και με τη βοηθεια του hostap ειδα ικανοποιητικες επιδοσεις στο ap που συνδεομαι και μαλιστα πολύ καλυτερες από αυτές που ειχα με το wrt!Η ευαισθησια της prism 2.5 είναι πολύ καλυτερη.

Λιγα τεχικα θεματα είναι ότι minipci φερνουν Υποδοχή για δύο κεραίες, με βύσμα IPAX/UFL οποτε χρειαζεστε καποιο pigtail

Στη παρουσα φαση θα γινει η εγκατασταση της συσκευης με prism 2.5
Το firmware που θα χρησιμοποιηθει δεν είναι άλλο από την εξαιρετικη δουλεια του Αλεξανδρου…acoul..!!!!

firmware Openwrt firmware - OZOnet branding

http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/asus/firmware/ ... uashfs.trx 
#internet


http://www.ozonet.awmn/airo/asus/firmwa ... uashfs.trx 
#awmn

Οpenwrt rc4 λοιπον ετοιμο με ότι χρειαζεται καποιος,Modules,ότι χρειαζεται για την χρηση του wrc τοσο για χρηση πελατη αλλα και για bb!

H συσκευη εχει αρχικη ip 192,168,10,1 και mask 255.255.255.0 ετσι ρυθμιζουμε την ip του υπολογιστη στη 192,168,10,2 και mask 255.255.255.0 και κανουμε με tftp το firmware με το κλασικο τροπο

Γραφουμε στο cmd την εντολη στη ριζα c:\>
tftp -i 192.168.10.1 PUT openwrt-brcm-2.4-squashfs.trx 
βγαζουμε από το ρευμα τη συσκευη και τη στιγμη που τη ξαναβαζουμε παταμε enter να παρει την εντολη

Αν δεν το παρει ξαναπροσπαθουμε μεχρι να το πετυχουμε!

τα βασικα στο openwrt ειναι....δυσκολα :p 
τα βασικα...με a γραφουμε,με delete σβηνουμε,με esc βγαινουμε,με :x σωζουμε οτι γραψαμε...τελος με :Q! βγαινουμε χωρις να σωσουμε!

Κλασικα όπως και στο άλλο tutorial το αφηνουμε αρκετη ωρα μηπως και κανει reboot κι αν δεν κανει δεν πειραζει το αφηνουμε και μετα από κανα 5 λεπτο μπαινουμε με telnet


telnet 192.168.10.1

παταμε
df
firstboot

cd /etc/init.d
Παταμε ls να δουμε τα αρχεια και σβηνουμε το S45firewall και το S50dnsmasq
rm S50dnsmasq
rm S45firewall

Xρησιμη είναι η παραπομπη στο tutorial για openwrt rc 4 οπου θα δειτε πως καναμε το wrt να δουλεψει με σπασμενη γεφυρα και υποδικτυο…ετσι θα κανουμε κι αυτό να παιξει
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17394 # awmn
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... b1314868d3 # internet

Eδω δεν εχουμε την ευκολια του wl πακετου αλλα ότι κανουμε θα το κανουμε το iwconfig



Βαζουμε τα παρακατω,δεν ξερω αν είναι περιεργα γραμμενα γι αυτους που κατεχουν πιο πολλα στο openwrt αλλα εμενα ετσι δουλεψε.

Πρεπει να πω σε αυτό το σημειο ότι 
eth1 είναι η internet θυρα
Eth0 η lan
Wlan0 που θα εμφανιστει μετα το hostap είναι η ασυρματη
Br0 η γεφυρα

Θα φτιαξουμε τωρα 1 αρχειο το S51wifi που θα ρυθμισει τις ip και το δικτυο μας και την ασυρματη διασυνδεση
Αρα 
vi /etc/S41awmn

βαζω τα παρακατω
#!/bin/sh
/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/2.4.31/net/hostap.o
/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/2.4.31/net/hostap_pci.o
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.44.187.113 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 10.44.187.119
ifconfig eth1 down # κλεινω την Internet θυρα
ifconfig br0 down # κλεινω τη γεφυρα
brctl delbr br0 # σβηνω τη γεφυρα
/usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid awmn_ataraxos_1401 txpwr 5
ifconfig wlan0 10.44.187.34 netmask 255.255.255.192 broadcast 10.44.187.79 up # ip απο το υποδίκτυο του ap
/sbin/route add -net default
/sbin/route add default gw 10.44.187.62


παταμε esc 
:x να σωσουμε

και επειτα το τρεχουμε με 
sh /etc/S41awmn
αλλαζουμε ip στο pc και ειμαστε οκ
αν θελουμε το αντιγραφουμε στο inti.d 
και το κανουμε εκτελεσιμο ώστε να τα παιρνει αυτοματα κάθε φορα που κλεινει το μηχανημα και ξαναξεκινα

ακομα αν θελουμε το wrc να εχει και dns παταμε

rm /etc/resolv.conf το σβηνουμε

vi /etc/resolv.conf το ξαναδημιουργουμε

search 
nameserver 10.2.20.1 
nameserver 10.17.119.130 

η ότι θελετε…και παιζει βεβαια!!!!! 

Esc 
:x να σωθει

παταμε 
nvram get boot_wait 
πρεπει να βγαλει on να ειμαστε σιγουροι ότι είναι on το boot wait

Αρα εχουμε ένα μηχανακι με prism 2.5 για πελατη με πολύ καλυτερες επιδοσεις


Ευχαριστω πολύ τον acoul και τον nc…stafan kai dimkasta

Παρακαλω καθε διορθωση ειναι δεκτη!!!!!
ΤΗΕ ΕΝD

OPENWRT WIRELESS FREEDOM

----------


## Ernest0x

Την γέφυρα γιατί την ξανασηκώνεις; Δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## ngia

όμορφο...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ευχαριστω ngia,τιμη μου η απαντηση σου!
Σωστος για τη γεφυρα...απλα οπως το μαθα ετσι συνηθισα να το κανω...

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει πλέον και εδώ. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και μπράβο για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που έκανε ο Νίκος !!

----------


## Pater_Familias

Στην περίπτωση που ο κομβιούχος δε δώσει ολόκληρο subnet αλλά τρεις ή 4 ips από το subnet του AP του τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να γίνουν για να παίξει; Δοκίμασα να βάλω πχ 10.x.x.70 τη eth0, 10.x.x71 τη wlan0 και 10.x.x72 το pc κάτω , με gateway τη ip του AP, αλλά δεν έπαιξε.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Επειδη λειπω αυτο το διαστημα και δεν παρακολουθω συχνα το forum για οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια στειλτε και pm,οσο αφορα την ερωτηση για να παιξει το routing στο toshiba θελει η eth0 με τη wlan να εχουν διαφορετικο subnet
Πρεπει ο κομβιουχος να σου κοψει ενα subnet /29 πχ και με gateway μια ap απο το υποδικτυο του ap του!
εσυ θα βαλεις στη wlan την ip τη συγκεκριμενη απο το ap του και στην eth το switchaki την πρωτη ip απο το υποδικτυο που σου εκοψε το 8ari!
Αν θελει μπορει να μην ειναι 8αρι αλλα μικροτερο!
Παντως μονο με τον τροπο αυτο θα παιξει!
Μην ξεχασεις να προσθεσεις και ενα στατικο route 
route add -net default gw του ap!

----------


## Pater_Familias

Οκ. Τελικά έδωσε subnet ο κομβιούχος και όλα πήγαν μια χαρά.

----------


## dimkasta

Για να παίξει χωρίς υποδίκτυο θέλει ρύθμιση σωστή το bridge.

Στο wrt γινότανε με 
wl wet 1

και έπαιζε μια χαρά

Mια άλλη λύση που δοκίμασα ήτανε το proxy-arp, αλλά δημιουργούσε μεγάλο πρόβλημα στον κόμβο γιατί τραβούσε όλο το bandwidth.

Χειροκίνητα δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να στήσει τη γέφυρα...

----------


## tsilochr

Γεια χαρά, είμαι νέος πελάτης στο AWMN, tsilochr (11453). Είμαι πελάτης στον speedy (5091) και στο στήσιμο με βοήθησε 100% ο badge (6754). Όλο το στήσιμο του client router έχει γίνει όπως δίνεται se σε αυτό το tutorial, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το ίδιο firmware που δίνεται στο πρώτο post. 

O κομβούχος μου έχει δώσει το 8άρι subnet 10.84.239.104/29 καθώς και την ΙΡ 10.84.239.10 για να επικοινωνώ με το ΑΡ του. 

Πάνω στο wrt λοιπόν, στο wlan0 έχω δώσει την 10.84.239.10 με gw το ΑΡ. Μπαίνοντας στο router με ssh, βλέπω τα πάντα στο AWMN με DNS κλπ, όλα μια χαρά ως εδώ.

Στη eth0 του wrt έχω δώσει την 10.84.239.105, δλδ την πρώτη χρήσιμη ΙΡ απο το subnet που μου δόθηκε. Η eth0 καταλήγει κλασσικά σε ένα swtich στο οποίο έχω 2 pc, τα οποία έχουν επίσης IP από το subnet. Eννοείται ότι έχω τις μάσκες κανονικά (.24 ::  και για gw των pc δίνω την eth0 του router, δλδ την 10.84.239.105.Τα pc βλέπουν κανονικά του router και το διαχειρίζομαι κανονικότατα με ssh. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τα pc δεν βλέπουν AWMN. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι router δεν σπρώχνει τα πακέτα από την eth0 στην wlan. Δοκίμασα στο wrt να σηκώσω γέφυρα μεταξύ eth0 και wlan0. Αρχικά η 

```
wl wet 1
```

 επιστρέφει σφάλμα 

```
wl driver adapter not found
```

. Όταν προσπαθώ να το κάνω χειροκίνητα, δλδ με την *brctl*, τότε όταν φτάνω να εκτελέσω την 

```
brctl addif br0 eth0
```

 το router κολλάει τελείως και ο μόνος τρόπος να το επαναφέρω είναι με hard reset και πέρασμα του λειτουργικού από την αρχή.

Σας δίνω και το routing table στο wrt




> [email protected]:~# route -n
> Kernel IP routing table
> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
> 10.84.239.104 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.248 U 0 0 0 eth0
> 10.84.239.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.192 U 0 0 0 wlan0
> 0.0.0.0 10.84.239.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0


Αν υπάρχει κάποιος να ρίξει κάποια ιδέα, νομίζω ότι έδωσα όλες τις απαιτούμενες πληροφορίες. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tsilochr

με την βοήθεια του nikosaei λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Προσωρινά παίζω με ΝΑΤ, εντός των ημερών θα έχουμε κανονικά και subnet. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## costas43gr

Παιζει και με dd-wrt αυτο, γιατι ειδα πως εχει και .trx για asus firmware.
Γνωριζει καποιος ?

----------


## xaotikos

> Παιζει και με dd-wrt αυτο, γιατι ειδα πως εχει και .trx για asus firmware.
> Γνωριζει καποιος ?


Αν μάθεις για το DDWRT πες μου και εμένα plz  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Πάντως προσπαθόντας να βάλω openWRT στο toshiba μου, είδα ότι έχει στο φάκελο /lib/modules/2.4.32 δεν υπάρχει ο φάκελος /net και συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει hostap!!!!

Έτσι πέρασα από το site του acoul το hostap και hostap_pci + madwifi +kismet και πλέον το toshiba μου τρέχει 

OpenWRT RC5 με hostap0.4.7 + madwifi-ng1730 +kismet  :: 

Ερώτηση: Το σήμα το δείχνει σε τιμές περίεργες πχ 170+. Υπάρχει κάπου καμια αντιστοιχία?

----------


## costas43gr

Παντος εγω με την δοκιμη που εκανα να του βαλω dd-wrt καταφερα να το μπρικαρω, οταν προσπαθησα να το επαναφερω στο μαμισιο firm.
Παντος πηρε το dd-wrt , το εβλεπε σαν siemens, αλλα δεν εβλεπε το ασυρματο κοματι, και δεν το πολυ εψαξα εκεινη την στιγμη, οσπου το τελειωσα.....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Παντος εγω με την δοκιμη που εκανα να του βαλω dd-wrt καταφερα να το μπρικαρω, οταν προσπαθησα να το επαναφερω στο μαμισιο firm.
> Παντος πηρε το dd-wrt , το εβλεπε σαν siemens, αλλα δεν εβλεπε το ασυρματο κοματι, και δεν το πολυ εψαξα εκεινη την στιγμη, οσπου το τελειωσα.....


και όλα αυτά γιατί βαρέθηκες να το φέρεις στη λέσχη ... το kamikaze πάντως υποστηρίζει σχεδόν όλες τις wifi καρτούλες ... Internet, Wireless

----------


## costas43gr

Αλεξη δεν ειναι οτι βαρεθηκα, το προσπαθησαμε με τον Νικο πολυ ωρα και δεχετε ολα τα firm. αλλα δεν τα κανει install.
Η λυση ειναι μονο jtag or serial com. αν βρεθουν τα pins, που δεν τα βρισκω πουθενα.

----------


## xaotikos

Παίζοντας με ένα WRC, κατάφερα και κλειδώθηκα απ'έξω (λάθος ip).
Μιας και δεν έχει reset (λόγω openwrt) προσπάθησα να ξαναπεράσω το firmware.

Έλα όμως που δεν θέλει. Ενώ το περνάει, μετά δεν κάνει ούτε restart ούτε τίποτα, ενώ αν το κάνω εγώ restart..πάλι δεν απαντάει στην 192.168.1.1

Τι έχετε να προτείνετε?

----------


## nc

> Παίζοντας με ένα WRC, κατάφερα και κλειδώθηκα απ'έξω (λάθος ip).
> Μιας και δεν έχει reset (λόγω openwrt) προσπάθησα να ξαναπεράσω το firmware.
> 
> Έλα όμως που δεν θέλει. Ενώ το περνάει, μετά δεν κάνει ούτε restart ούτε τίποτα, ενώ αν το κάνω εγώ restart..πάλι δεν απαντάει στην 192.168.1.1
> 
> Τι έχετε να προτείνετε?


Η default είναι 192.168.10.1

----------


## xaotikos

Αν έχει περασμένο openwrt όμως μετά το boot wait δεν πάει στην 1.1? Για να δοκιμάσω και με 10.1 αν και νομίζω το δοκίμασα και δεν...

----------


## xaotikos

Τελικά πέρασα το μαμά firmware (στην 192.168.1.1) που κατέβασα από εδώ http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais ... mm.0&ct=SB

costas43gr απάντησα και στο openwrt.org

----------


## costas43gr

xaotikos και εγω το εχω περασει καμια 20αρια φορες, αλλα δεν κανει reboot να το κανει install....ουτε οταν το κανω εγω on/off, αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου.
Παντα απαντα στην ip και εχει το boot wait on αλλα παντα με δινει στεγνο...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> xaotikos και εγω το εχω περασει καμια 20αρια φορες, αλλα δεν κανει reboot να το κανει install....ουτε οταν το κανω εγω on/off, αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου.
> Παντα απαντα στην ip και εχει το boot wait on αλλα παντα με δινει στεγνο...


Αυτό το παθαίνω πλέοων με τα openwrt.  ::  Ενώ το παίρνει, δεν προχωράει παρακάτω. Δοκίμασα whiterussin stable/latest, kamikaze, με x-wrt, 2.4/2.6 kernel ...σε όλα το ίδιο. Πολύ περίεργο...

Το original το παίρνει πάντα μια χαρά.

----------


## costas43gr

Τι ενοεις, κανει ρεσετ και δουλευει κανονικα με το γραφικο και με τα ολα του με το μαμισιο ?
Εμενα τα περνει ολα, αλλα δεν του αρεσει κανενα.....
Μηπως πρεπει να γνωριστουν τα δυο τους να ανταλαξουν αποψεις μπας και ξαναβρουν το δρομο τους.....  ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ναι το μαμίσιο το παίρνει κανονικά. Παίζουν όλα. Απλά αν πάω να ξαναπεράσω openwrt παίρνω...τα τρία λαμπάκια του  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Κατάφερα και κόλησα και το 2ο WRC. Αυτό όμως δεν παίρνει ούτε το μαμά fimrware!!!!

Κάτι διάβασα κάπου για βραχυκύκλωμα σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο που έχει μέσα. Τι λένε τα μαστόρια????

(γα** την γκαντεμιά μου και ήθελα να το βάλω για client αύριο...)

----------


## Philip

Καλημέρα.
Δες και αυτό μπας και σε βοηθήσει

http://voidmain.is-a-geek.net:81/redhat ... vival.html

http://forum.bsr-clan.de/ftopic593.html

Philip 633

----------


## costas43gr

Για την ακριβεια φοραει flash AMD AM29LV320DB-90EI (1999).
Θα ψαξω να δω κι εγω ποια πινσ θελουν βραχυκυκλ., εκτος κι αν γνωριζει καποιος αλλος κατι, συμφωνα με αυτην την flash.

----------


## xaotikos

Χα! Πλέον εχω 2 που ατίθασα και κουφά WRC. Δεν απαντάνε σε τίποτα, ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια...δουλεύει το switch αλλά ως εκεί.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Χα! Πλέον εχω 2 που ατίθασα και κουφά WRC. Δεν απαντάνε σε τίποτα, ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια...δουλεύει το switch αλλά ως εκεί.


Αναβουν μονο τα λαν εννοεις, το wlan is dead, ετσι ειναι και το δικο μου.
Οσο και να προσπαθησαμε με τον Αλεξανδρο, τιποτα, στου κουφου την πορτα, παρτη τη πορτα και φυγε.......  ::  
Το εχει παρει ο tompap1 για καποια test-drive, γιατι εγω ειμαι ετοιμος να φουνταρω.  ::  
Αν καταφερει κατι σου ριχνω συρμα.....  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τελικά σήμερα με την βοήθεια του apoikos και του acoul τα ξετουβλιάσαμε  :: 

Βραχυκύκλωμα τα pins 10-11 (or 11-12) από το AMD flash chipset.

Υ.Γ Κατάφερα και ξανακόλησα το ένα..αλλά με την ίδια μέθοδο επανήλθε. Παίζω με τη φωτιά  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Το ένα έχει μουλαρώσει και παίρνει μόνο kamikaze! Όσες δοκιμές και να έκανα, παίρνει μαμά firm και όλες τις εκδόσεις kamikaze αλλά whiterussian με τίποτα. 
Δείχνει ότι διαβάζει το firm αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Του έκανα reset την flash...τίποτα... Το κακο με το kamikaze είναι ότι δεν μου κατεβάζει ισχύ το hostap.

Το άλλο παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## acoul

πλάκα είχε χθες, όλοι κάτι μάθαμε και βγάλαμε από το σύστημά μας ... ένα μπράβο στον xrg που μάζεψε τους αμάζευτους - δε λινουξ κλικ !! τα pins στο wrc-1000 είναι το 11 & 12. Ο hostap driver κατεβάζει ισχύ με τον ακόλουθο τρόπο. μέχρι την επόμενη συνάντηση των σοφών λοιπόν ...

----------


## JohnL

> βαζω τα παρακατω
> #!/bin/sh
> /sbin/insmod /lib/modules/2.4.31/net/hostap.o
> /sbin/insmod /lib/modules/2.4.31/net/hostap_pci.o
> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.44.187.113 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 10.44.187.119
> ifconfig eth1 down # κλεινω την Internet θυρα
> ifconfig br0 down # κλεινω τη γεφυρα
> brctl delbr br0 # σβηνω τη γεφυρα
> /usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid awmn_ataraxos_1401 txpwr 5
> ...





> search 
> nameserver 10.2.20.1 
> nameserver 10.17.119.130


Επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος σε θέματα routing, μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τη σημασία των IP που αναφέρονται? Ή τουλάχιστον κάποιο λινκ που θα με βοηθήσει. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

